# 2001 VW Passat Swissvax edt.



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Earlier this spring, I went to visit Pirex and Scandicshine again.
I left from home around 10.30 in the morning and arrived around 06.00 in the afternoon..
The mission was to detail my Volkswagen Passat and make it ready for the "showseason" here in Norway.
When I arrived we washed the car using:
CG Grime Reaper 1/3
Cg Citrus Wash & Gloss
2BM
Foam Lance
Wash mitt
Pirex new Lavor hot water washer.
CG Miracle Dryer
After washing 









The next morning I helped him out with a Volvo S60 before I took of the wheels and placed the car on jack stands, and I also had bought a new aluminium jack and aluminium jack stands.
At first I soaked the wheel well on the right side with CG Grime Reaper, Scholl Crack 9000, Tardis and rinsed with a hot water washer and I clayed it in the end.. 

































































































































Final result after CG Bare Bones, yellow foam applicator and mf to wipe away leftovers..









Since my wheels at first was of I decided to do a makeover on my calipers, so I used steel brushes on a powerdrill to remove rust and old paint, washed over with Motip Entfetter so the new black paint would stick to the caliper..
Before:









After:








And I also tryed out some Tardis on one of the rims:


























The asphalt and tar is escaping from the rim.. The rims will recive Scholl S17, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro and Swissvax Autobahn.

Day 2:
Bjorke was standing outside Scandicshine's facilities and waiting for us, after some testing of Pirex's new hot water washer and the regular BS we started another day of detailing.
I started on the right front wheel well who locked like this..


























To loosen up dirt and grime I used CG Grime Reaper:

























After a shot of love with Tardis and powerwasher it looked like this:










Then I continued on the calipers, the pictures aren't in the exact correct line up..


























































After Motip Entfetter it looked like this:


















Same procedure on the other calipers..




























Bjorke was the hero of the day as he did a killer jo bon my rims…:

He used::

Tardis.
Scholl S17
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid
CG Metal Polish
Swissvax Autobahn
Small Blue Scholl pad
Small Black Scholl pad
Flex L3403VRG
Alot of MF


































































After Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro:










Applying Swissvax Autobahn:


























After applying Swissvax Autobahn::










































Centercovers..

Before:










After CG All Metal Polish:










After Swissvax Autobahn:










Final result:

















The Norwegian winter is pretty rough and all the salting of the roads had left marks on the chrome around the windows, 

















CG All Metal Polish together with a MF removed it quikly:


























I also brought my "summerfloormats" to clean them up with Pirex's Foma Textile Cleaner.
I used CG Green Clean, clean water in a spraybootle and a Vikan interiorbrush:
Jeg har også tatt med meg sommermattene oppover for å rense disse. det var frem med Foma rensemaskinen, CG Green Clean og rent vann på en spruteflaske samt en Vikan interiørbørste.

Dirt being sucked up::










There was some white saltresidue in the seam:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After










And the "shockabsorbers" for the the trunk got CG All Metal Polish.










Left mirror after CG Metal Polish:










Finally it was time for some paint.. I visited Pirex in November also and we took good care of the paint then, so the condition was still very good.. We only had to use Scholl S17 and blue Scholl pad on the roof, and the rest of the car got Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro and a black Scholl pad.

After Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro:


























I also asked a guy I know if he could make a "spacer" for me so it's easier to get around the rails on the roof.. This worked out excellent together with the small Scholl backingplate..










































The areas between the sidewindows also got to taste Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro:

50/50's:


















After this it was time for this days "Grand Finale":

SWISSVAX DIVINE over the intire car :fun: And this time it was my very own Swissvax Divine :thumbs:

Applying:


















































We buffed of the wax and shut of the lights since it was close to midnight.. 
Day 3 was here and we were up at 07.00 in the morning.. We relaxed a bit at Pirex's office before we started todays session..(By the way, pirex is very cranky in the morning) 
The first thing we did today was to go over the car with Swissvax Quick Finish and a MF towel..
After one layer of Swissvax Divine and wiping with Swissvax Quick Finish my car looked like this.


















































After this I took another round of CG Bare Bones in the wheel wells just to finish that project.

















Ant then it was time for som interior detailing and first on my list was to treat the Alcantara on my seats with some goodies. So I started out with a small machine to get rid of all the small "leftovers", and the machine doesn't harm the seats.

Alcantara before:


































The machine in action:


























This is what it removed from the seats::










Before I started out vacuuming with Pirex's Foma machine with 3 engines, and it does incredibly work:
Passengerside front:

Before:










After:










Passengerside in the back:

Before:










After:










I cleaned the carpets in the car with a Foma Textile Cleaner, CG Green Clean and a vikan interior brush..

Drivers side before:










Scrubbing with a brush:










Ecstracting the dirt:


















After:


















Drivers side in the back:

Scrubbing:










More ecstracting:

























Since i removed the "leftovers" from my seats I could also clean them, and since I've had Swissvax Alcantara Cleaner standing on my shelf for a while I thought that this was a excellent time to try it out, I used it with a Swissvax Detail Brush and a MF to wipe dry..

And it looks like this:


























After:










Driversside in the back:


































I let it dry for about 1 hour before i treated the Alcantara with Leather Master Nubuck Protector.

The Alcantara feels like new:










And since my "summerfloormats" was dry I decided to treat them with CG Fabric Guard Protection:


















The headlights also got some attention with Mirka 2000 og Mirka 4000:

Before and during the process:


























Compounding with Scholl S03+ and a small Scholl woolpad:


















After:

















My exhaustpipes also got a round with CG All Metal Polish and steel wool, but I had to use stronger stuff, so I used Swissvax Metal Polish:

Before:


























After:

















After a new round of CG All Metal Polish, for some protection.










And I finished of with Swissvax Autobahn:


























And since i was in a good mood I also did my licenseplates with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and Swissvax Autobahn:

Swissvax Cleaner Fluid:


















Swissvax Autobahn applied:


























After:










And then it was time to get the rims on to the vehicle

















And then i did a round with Swissvax Quick Finish and Swissvax Pneu Matte while the rims where in the air..


















Inside the door jambs i put on some Swissvax Endurance:


































We where home around 10 in the night after a long day.

NanoLotus professional is applied to all windows, dashbord and interior vinyl has been cleaned with CG Green Clean and protected with Scholl Purple 9000, exterior vinyl and plastic has gotten Swissvax Protecton Glossy, the windows has been cleaned inside with CG Streak Free Window Cleaner.. And another layer of Divine.
And here are some random pictures..










































Before the wheels came on:


















Then the last day was over, we used Swissvax Quick Finish to wipe away wax residue and after this we took some pictures..
EnjoY 










































































































On my way home I stopped to say bye to Bjorke together with Pirex.


































































































































































































Thanks Pirex and Bjorke.. Pictures of how the car looks now:


























The sideskirts looks a bit strange but I loosen up some of the screws so now they're good..


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice looking Passat there mate. I wish mine looked as good


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic details, really good in depth write up and a lovely car.


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Best looking (and shiniest) Passat I've seen ever, well done!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Definately one of the nicest passat's out there!

Looks stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

looks awesome!

my mate has got those wheels on his audi a3

some of the best looking wheels ive seen! 

what they called? 

cheers si


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice job...


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments on the work and about the cqr..

The wheels are Tsw Holsten 8,5x20 inch.


----------



## louimichel (Jul 5, 2009)

good job:buffer:
your car is very cool:thumb:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice job,


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Good writeup with some cracking results, especially in the details!


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

loving the wheels on that, good job


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks again guys..


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work mate:thumb: That aint tyres on that car!! Looks like elastic bands

Wow they are Low, Low Profile:argie:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Outstanding man! 

Really like the work you done in the wheel arches, shame you don't see it with the wheels on! 

That is one of the cleanest Passats I've seen - period. Brilliant mods and tastefully done. :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

omg love it... l o v e i t :doublesho


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

lovely car and the work was executed perfectly.

that spacer is an absolutley CRACKING idea.!!

:thumb:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bernhard said:


> Thanks again guys..
> 
> And for Pieface 876, luckily for you it isn't your car then..


And lucky for me I have an opinion


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Great work mate:thumb: That aint tyres on that car!! Looks like elastic bands
> 
> Wow they are Low, Low Profile:argie:


Thanks, the profile is 225/30/20, but this isn't the normal tires I use, I had Pirelli P Zero Nero's last season but they fell apart, so I'm still waiting on new ones in 235/30/20..



martyp said:


> Outstanding man!
> 
> Really like the work you done in the wheel arches, shame you don't see it with the wheels on!
> 
> That is one of the cleanest Passats I've seen - period. Brilliant mods and tastefully done. :thumb:


Thank you, I thougt it was time to clean up under there.. And there actually still in pretty good condition.

And thanks for the nice comments on the car.



TANNERS said:


> omg love it... l o v e i t :doublesho


Thanks:wave:



badly_dubbed said:


> lovely car and the work was executed perfectly.
> 
> that spacer is an absolutley CRACKING idea.!!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks, the spacer is awesome when I detail cars with roofrails..


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice detail on the rims mate, their very nice wheels, and a nice Car to, love the finish:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent work


----------



## Tobster (Dec 13, 2007)

love your passat.. looks great..


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks again:thumb:
It's much more fun to do a write up when it's appriciated:detailer:


----------



## vwsp220remon (Aug 15, 2010)

EXCELLENT WORK!!!!

QUESTION:
how did you get the headlight sooooooooooo clean ?
which type of Pad did you use and which wax,polisher ?

Raymond


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That is badass. Love the 'extension' on your rotary aswell, do fancy something like that.


----------



## vwsp220remon (Aug 15, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> That is badass. Love the 'extension' on your rotary aswell, do fancy something like that.


what do you mean with ""badass"" ?


----------



## vwsp220remon (Aug 15, 2010)

Bernhard said:


> Thanks again:thumb:
> It's much more fun to do a write up when it's appriciated:detailer:


Hi Bernard,

I have got a question:
which type of RotaryPad and which wax,polisher did you use ?

Raymond


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ive seen older threads dug up....


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

vwsp220remon said:


> Hi Bernard,
> 
> I have got a question:
> which type of RotaryPad and which wax,polisher did you use ?
> ...


I have a feeling that he used this combo after wetsand:
- Polished with wool-pad from Scholl and Scholl S03+
- Polished with cutting pad from Scholl and Scholl S03+
- Polished with finishing pad from Scholl and Scholl S30
- Maybe highglazed with glaze pad from Scholl and Scholl S40


----------



## vwsp220remon (Aug 15, 2010)

whiplazh said:


> I have a feeling that he used this combo after wetsand:
> - Polished with wool-pad from Scholl and Scholl S03+
> - Polished with cutting pad from Scholl and Scholl S03+
> - Polished with finishing pad from Scholl and Scholl S30
> - Maybe highglazed with glaze pad from Scholl and Scholl S40


Hi Whiplazh, many tks for you reply. At least something better than ""badass"". ( I was wondering how to clean a badass with a rotary. must hurt:lol anyway, I have signed-in on this forum and I am new here and I saw this excellent work. With your reply I am back on the road again.
thank you & and maybe talk to you later guys. Raymond (VW Passat Variant 1.8T - 2002 ):car:


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

What coilovers are you using?

Very very nice Passat and sits on those wheels soooo nice!


Well done on a brilliant writeup too!

Mark


----------

